# Christmas



## Relle (Jun 26, 2012)

OK, its only 6 months until Christmas. The countdown is on. I put it in this section for you ALL to see. No excuses now


----------



## Hazel (Jun 26, 2012)

No worries! 6 months is plenty of time to get ready. 


Of course, I also said that last year and ended up frantically making soap, bath bombs and bubble bath in December.  :roll:


----------



## Lindy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> No worries! 6 months is plenty of time to get ready.
> 
> 
> Of course, I also said that last year and ended up frantically making soap, bath bombs and bubble bath in December.  :roll:



Yeah me too and then I ran out of product a week before Christmas :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :evil:


----------



## Hazel (Jun 26, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that a good thing that you ran out of product?


----------



## Lindy (Jun 26, 2012)

Nope because I could have made so much more money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, you'd better get busy. Relle said you only have 6 more months.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 27, 2012)

[attachment=0:2b72om0f]Buddies.gif[/attachment:2b72om0f]

Thanks Buddy  ROFLMAO


----------



## Pamela (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for that reminder...Christmas is my favorite holiday, I love, love, love it.  I was just thinking the other day that I need to sit down and figure out what I'm going to soap for the holidays...ordered a Chocolate Drizzle FO, thought I would use a little cocoa, pipe a little unscented soap for a cream colored frosting and drizzle some of the chocolate on top...maybe even top it with a melt and pour cherry....that's one idea.  Would love to hear what others might be doing.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 27, 2012)

I am so looking forward to it.  The last 2 years have been the same for me.  I have a day job that gets slow that time of year yet I seem to still work 15 hour days between the soap and the day job and this is without doing any shows but one.  I have made the decision that I am going to quit the day job no later than Oct.1 and sell soap full time this year.  I am going to push things more this year and can't wait to see what I can do for sales.  I have an agressive plan in place and am itching to try it.

Bruce


----------



## Genny (Jun 27, 2012)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> I have made the decision that I am going to quit the day job no later than Oct.1 and sell soap full time this year.  I am going to push things more this year and can't wait to see what I can do for sales.  I have an agressive plan in place and am itching to try it.
> 
> Bruce




Good luck Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Bigmoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From me, too! I hope it will be very successful for you.


----------



## earthygirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Boy this year is going fast!

Good luck Bruce!  I hope you reach your goal.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I am not the least bit worried for the 4th quarter as I know I will have more to do than I will be able to get done.  It is the start of the new year that I do worry about a bit but I do have some ideas ready to go that I will start at that time.  I have a good plan in place and if I stick to it all will be well.

Bruce


----------



## NinaRey (Jun 28, 2012)

What? Wasn't it just barely Christmas? Time is sure flying this year.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2012)

Go Bruce!  You are being smart as to your start of full time.  I've found that when I did soaping full time what I made during December (I am in a mall for all of December) carried me through for about 3 months....  Best of luck!


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Jul 5, 2012)

It only seems like yesterday I had a house full of people, not this year as thankfully it's someone else's turn.      I have already started making notes for my Christmas planning this year too, I have never done that before... Just to see how early I actually get the things made.  lol


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh oh! It looks like Relle is slacking on the countdown. 




24 weeks and 5 days until Christmas if I didn't miscount. For our Australian members - 24 weeks and 4 days!


----------



## Relle (Jul 6, 2012)

Yep, slack here :wave: , glad you remembered Hazel   .


----------



## Hazel (Jul 6, 2012)

Actually, I forgot.   

It's a good thing Seventeen Soaps posted and reminded me of the Christmas countdown.


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2012)

20 WEEKS TO GO. HO HO HO


----------



## Hazel (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay folks! Relle says it's only 20 weeks away. Has anyone gotten motivated and started on holiday goodies?


----------



## Cally (Jul 26, 2012)

Pamela said:
			
		

> pipe a little unscented soap for a cream colored frosting and



I hope I'm doing this quote thing right, your comment inspired me to try... When exactly does soap become safe enough to touch? I've only ever piped a bit of chocolate or icing sugar and I end up getting it all over my hands. I'd be scared to try this with actual soap until I have a bit more information but it just sounds SO interesting....of course if it looks as good as you describe I'd likely want to eat it.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 27, 2012)

exciting to think of all that extra time.. good luck, Bruce!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 27, 2012)

Cally said:
			
		

> Pamela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cally -

You'd have to wear gloves but it's not hard to pipe whipped soap. (This comment from the person who's piped soap looked like dog crap.  :roll: ) BTW, I didn't pipe all I made. I poured some into individual cavities to make rectangular and flower shaped bars. They're fun in the bath because the bars float. 

Here's a video which shows some different piping techniques. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4tSCcYGUoI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4tSCcYGUoI[/ame]

Nizzy is the person who really promoted whipped soap and for all I know he may have been the one who created it. I don't know for sure but he has a great site which discusses making whipped soap. http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm

I used agriffin's recipe and tutorial to make whipped soap and found it very easy. You have to scroll down a bit to see the info. http://soapmakingforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=21172

I haven't tried to pipe regular CP but I've heard other people have and it will work, too. After piping the soap, you have to let it cure as usual with both types of soap. 

HTH


----------



## Pamela (Jul 27, 2012)

Cally said:
			
		

> Pamela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use CP and just take out what I want to pipe and SB until it's thick enough to put in a piping bag.


----------



## Relle (Jul 28, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Okay folks! Relle says it's only 20 weeks away. Has anyone gotten motivated and started on holiday goodies?


Hazel, I'm motivated, but not started yet. Have to get over Fathers Day first.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> I'm motivated,



I'm not. 



I probably won't get motivated until at least October or whenever it starts to cool off.


----------



## Iris Reola (Jul 28, 2012)

My body is ready! *thumbs up*


----------



## Relle (Jul 28, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come over here, its cool  8) .


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2012)

Ha Ha! You canna fool me! 
You're just saying that so I'll come over and then you and Genny will make *me *go into the water first!


----------



## Relle (Jul 29, 2012)

You can go in first, second or third, its winter here and I'm all covered with hats, scarves, gloves. So there's no way I'm going near water unless it comes from the tap and its heated. Anyway the sharks no where near you, your still in one piece.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 29, 2012)

They're nowhere near me because I'm staying here. The only thing I have to worry about in the water around here is water moccasins and snapping turtles. Oh...and the big insects that resemble spiders but skate across the surface of the water. They give me the creeps.


----------



## Relle (Jul 30, 2012)

You'd be safer there with your snapping turtles, there's lots of deadly creatures here on land, let alone water, that would kill you in an instant. I've probably got some in the backyard  :shock: . Red back spiders, funnel web spiders etc. http://www.list-directory.info/lists/de ... imals.html


----------



## Hazel (Jul 30, 2012)

I am *not *looking at your list! 

Go on, I dare you.

Ooopppss, sorry,wrong button, I clicked edit instead of quote.   . Hiding under a rock here and one without a spider   .


----------



## Relle (Aug 3, 2012)

Going, down, down, down. 19 WEEKS to go.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I am *not *looking at your list!
> 
> Go on, I dare you.
> 
> Ooopppss, sorry,wrong button, I clicked edit instead of quote.   . Hiding under a rock here and one without a spider   .



Darn it, Relle! You totally destroyed my original post. 





Actually, you made me laugh.


----------



## Sanguine (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh dear,
Time to search for inspiration. The people I make BB products for dont have a bath so bathsalts, bath bombs and bubble bars are out of the question. So are candles because my aunt has 25 cats (yes you are reading this right, 25 cats) and my grand parents fall asleep easy and forget them. So candles are not safe. Lotion bars were not a great succes last year.... So I think it will be multiple soap bars (I would like to make soap cupcakes, but I dont see my 75yo grandfather wash himself with a cupcake...), a body cream/butter/lotion, foot balm and a mask mixture you only have to add water to before use? Not sure yet... Why cant they just have a bath?  :shock:


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sanguine said:
			
		

> Why cant they just have a bath?  :shock:



Because that would be too easy.  :wink: 

Would they use whipped shea? It's very easy to make. http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... -butter-2/

Body balms or lip balms?

What about making an emulsified sugar scrub? I use them in the shower and several recipes have been posted on this forum.  I've also made shower tablets (same ingredient as bath bombs) and have placed them in the shower. They dissolved too quickly but did release some scent into the air. I always meant to experiment some more to slow down the dissolving rate but never did get around to doing it. 

I occasionally like to soak my feet and I've used broken or partial bombs to add to the water. You could use a small cavities mold and make tiny bombs for foot soaks. 

marghewitt posted a clever idea to use soap shavings for potpourri. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=31999&p=289770&hilit=potpourri#p289770

You could make air fresheners either liquid to put in a spritz bottle or solid to put in sachets. Also, Healinya posted about making rock potpourri which would be another easy project. You have to scroll down a little to see her post. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15966

Maybe other people would have some suggestions.

eta: You could make them some laundry soap. viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5223


----------



## Sanguine (Aug 4, 2012)

My very first BB product that I made was whipped shea butter, it honestly wasnt a big succes. Very, very greasy.
I made a emulsified sugar scrub last year (swift recipe), I would like to give that another try but I'm not a big fan of jars in the shower (water gets in it pretty fast -> icky creatures). I would like to put them in tubes, I bought some a few months ago but I cant get them sealed, the seal line just melts of (I use a hair straightner for it, most likely its to hot). Maybe a body mist? Fractionated coconut oil with IPM and a FO they like... We use it as a home parfum to.
A bath bomb for a foot bath might work to. Aargh so many options but its such a pain to chose, and from the moment you think about it you see problems. Thank god there's still time (which goes very fast)...


----------



## Hazel (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the body mist idea.


----------



## Sanguine (Aug 4, 2012)

We have one from a store similiar to the body shop, rituals. Great store, bought a lot there before I started to make my own products (I adore there scents). So we bought the body mist, not knowing what it was and always used it as a home parfum xD.
Just for the record: a body mist is a light, lovely smelling moisturizing product you spray in the air and walk through just after the shower/bath? (just incase I still. Dont know what it is   )

I've been considering a hand scrub to (I have a lot in mind, make a list and chose from that what I will make. I wont make all of it...) but do people actually use that on a regular base?  We always had it but the only time I use it is the day after I used henna on my hands.

About your shower bath bombs dissolving to fast. A while ago I made foaming bath bombs, used DLS for it and the bath bomb dissolved a lot slower (they didnt work out for me because they left a residue in the bath...) you probably cant use a surfactant because it will make the shower floor slippery. But clay maybe? Or salt? Or a mixture of both, just thinking...


----------



## Hazel (Aug 4, 2012)

I've always just spritzed a body mist on me. Maybe it's not supposed to be used that way.   

I don't know about a hand scrub since I just use salt bars or a kitchen soap for scrubbing my hands. I do use a scrub for my feet but I'm not sure if your family members like to scrub their feet.  

My batch bomb recipes do have clay or Epsom salts in them. I've tried both and they still dissolved too fast. I also tried cutting back on the citric acid so it wouldn't react as fast. That helped a little but I still thought it could be a little slower in dissolving. I didn't experiment further since the scent released seemed to disappear fairly quickly and I decided it was better to stick with bath bombs. I have made bubbly bath bombs but the SLSa is so expensive compared to the other ingredients that I just give these bombs to a niece.

I don't know what else to suggest. Hopefully, someone else may have some gift ideas.


----------



## Sanguine (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe we can make a topic where people can post there suggestions for christmas products, packaging decorations,... Maybe even with a recipe?
But I'm not sure how it can be done in a way that it looks structured and easy to look through.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2012)

You could post for help in General Chat and ask for suggestions.


----------



## dcornett (Aug 7, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Going, down, down, down. 19 WEEKS to go.


Wow!! But I'm just now getting my Fall fragrances ready...thanks for the reminder, I think I do need to step it up.


----------



## Relle (Aug 28, 2012)

Getting close to 17 weeks to go. Eeeccckkkkkk. Must make some Christmas soap this week, time has got away.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you serious?????? Are you sure??????? Surely there are more than 15 weeks left :shock:


----------



## dcornett (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW!! :shock:  That puts it in perspective.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought "No way!"  :shock:  I counted and came up with slightly over 18 weeks. Trying to scare us? Naughty, naughty!


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm proud to say I am actually prepared and have actually started on Christmas for this year... just waiting on my latest order of supplies to arrive and I should actually be all done by the end of October... this is so unlike me!


----------



## Relle (Aug 29, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I thought "No way!"  :shock:  I counted and came up with slightly over 18 weeks. Trying to scare us? Naughty, naughty!



Your right, I can't count   , have other things on my mind. I changed it. Sorry. I counted on a calendar and its 17 weeks.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay. That's not as scary as 15.


----------



## dcornett (Aug 30, 2012)

Still scares me a little...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 1, 2012)

Yikes....I still haven't placed my order for my holiday FO's  :crazy:


----------



## Relle (Oct 7, 2012)

11 weeks people this Tuesday.


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 7, 2012)

Being a newbie soaper I'm off the hook for sales and markets. But I have given myself the task ofcreating a xmas soap. A specialty I only make use this time of the year. Its summer here at xmas time so I can go traditional xmas scents or create a beautiful summery soap instead. I'm leaning towards the later. I'm sure there's enough spice scented soaps on the planet already.  :wink:


----------



## SoapySmurf (Oct 7, 2012)

Aaaaackkkkkk.  Someone stop time or stop reminding me how far behind I am.  House is upside down cause someone, not me, had to make me rip apart rooms to spackle and paint.  I haven't made a batch in a few days cause I can't even get near my supplies because that room became where all the furniture from the living room got put, and she isn't doing anything to help get things back in order.  I so see me scrambling big time over the next two weeks.


----------



## SoapySmurf (Oct 7, 2012)

PS... Is it too harsh for me to get a bit of revenge and not hook the TV back up until I feel I am caught up?


----------



## Padamae (Oct 7, 2012)

I made an olive oils soap. One of my cousins favorites with green and red mica and pepperment oil.


----------



## Relle (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got a Cranberry Marmalade done, Cinnamon/Orange, Reindeer Poo. Thats enough Christmas going on.


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm trying my best to get ready and have soaps as gifts that are really nice not just ones that are okay and so and so will understand because they're family or friends.  I want to give the best but some batches just haven't turned out.


----------



## Hayley (Oct 7, 2012)

I am so far behind, i have made three batches or orange and cinnamon, but each batch went to trace too quickly, so they are usable but ugly to give away. I am going to have to think of something else.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 7, 2012)

SoapySmurf said:
			
		

> PS... Is it too harsh for me to get a bit of revenge and not hook the TV back up until I feel I am caught up?



Depends on how important the TV is to other people in your household. If you don't hook it back up, someone else may make your life difficult...to the point of misery. I know I would since the shows I watch have started airing new episodes. 

Although, I wouldn't be as frantic now since I know Ducky is still alive.  




Would anyone be upset with me if I say I've got my batches almost done for Christmas? I say almost because the CP and HP batches are curing. The cream soap batches hopefully will be well rotted by Christmas. I'll just have to scent and put into containers. I am currently working on liquid soap but I don't know about it. I'm having difficulty with diluting the paste but hopefully I'll have at least one successful batch before Christmas.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 7, 2012)

"Would anyone be upset with me if I say I've got my batches almost done for Christmas?"



Aaaaaaah....heck no Hazel...just jealous!!!  I thought I was doing good figuring what I was making  :crazy: I'm a hairstylist and give soap as part of my gifts to my clients, than there's family and friends....I have a couple more things to order like boxes but will start making soap this weekend.  Nothing like down to the wire....but heck that's what makes it fun...got to have it a little crazy!!!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I'm making up for last year where I waited until November to start making batches. I didn't make bath bombs until a week before Christmas.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 7, 2012)

[quote="Hazel]Would anyone be upset with me if I say I've got my batches almost done for Christmas?[/quote]

I am not currently speaking to Hazel.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 7, 2012)

I said almost!   

Besides, I have a small family so I don't have to make much soap for gifts.


----------



## Relle (Oct 10, 2012)

10 WEEKS AND 6 DAYS.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! This year is going fast.  :shock:


----------



## Relle (Oct 10, 2012)

10 weeks 5 days


----------



## Hayley (Oct 11, 2012)

Ahhhhh, I'm still waiting for my coconut oil to arrive.


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 11, 2012)

Decided! Everyones getting unscented, uncoloured soap this year. Should be done in 2 days... :mrgreen:


----------



## Relle (Oct 15, 2012)

10 weeks to go - ho ho ho


----------



## new12soap (Oct 15, 2012)

You are killing me, Relle...  

I know, I know, it's the calendar's fault, you are just the messenger...

I really gotta get busy.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 15, 2012)

Hayley said:
			
		

> I am so far behind, i have made three batches or orange and cinnamon, but each batch went to trace too quickly, so they are usable but ugly to give away. I am going to have to think of something else.




Orange and Cinnamon sounds lovely!  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Hayley (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought a orange and cinnamon fo after three major fails, its come out ok. I was starting to worry that i had lost my mojo, made some patchouli as well, need to get a move on though, not long to go.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Oct 22, 2012)

Oy, don't remind me.  I have soo much to do still!


----------



## lsg (Oct 22, 2012)

Only a little over two months now.  I have speeded up soap production.


----------



## Relle (Oct 22, 2012)

9 WEEKS TO GO get your bum into gear.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 22, 2012)

My bum doesn't get into gear. He just sits on the couch, drinks beer and watches TV.


----------



## Relle (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2012)

I knew what you meant. I just couldn't resist replying with American vernacular.  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Oct 23, 2012)

I know  :wink:  and it took me a while to find those smilies, you got me started on them.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmm...that one seems to have become a favorite of yours. Keep it up and you'll never see this -->


----------



## Relle (Oct 24, 2012)

I love that one just because it reminds me of Madagascar the movie.  OK, if I don't get my present I'll send

this over in the mail.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2012)

Umm...what was your address again?


----------



## Relle (Oct 29, 2012)

OK  8 WEEKS TO GO , I've adjusted the last post from 8 'til 9, miss calculated again  :roll: , so you have an extra week up your sleeve you didn't know you had  :wink:.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 29, 2012)

There is just no stopping you, is there... ?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 29, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> ],  so you have an extra week up your sleeve you didn't know you had  :wink:.



Great! I always need more time.


----------



## Relle (Nov 7, 2012)

Less than,7 WEEKS TO GO. ho ho ho


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayley said:
			
		

> I am so far behind, i have made three batches or orange and cinnamon, but each batch went to trace too quickly, so they are usable but ugly to give away. I am going to have to think of something else.



Try making the batch as a HP


----------



## Seifenblasen (Nov 7, 2012)

ARRRRRGH!  It is over!  I like to cure mind for at least 8 week.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 7, 2012)

I HP or LS most often so I still have time


----------



## Hayley (Nov 7, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> Hayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah well, not made hp before, plus i have cured them all now, i will use these myself, and for clothes washing. I have six more batches curing and they are all fine. I did a fo for the cinnamon and orange, but it is not the same.


----------



## Relle (Nov 9, 2012)

47  shop lifting ,ooops, I mean, shopping days 'til Xmas. I heard that from the weather man this morning.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2012)

The weather man likes five finger discounts?


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh dear christmas is making nervous...
I'm giving a body cream and a hand/foot cream (cant choose). But i just dont know when it would be best to make it.
Would it be ok if i make them already or should they be made as close as possible to christmas?
Last year i believe i made them in november and all was fine. But there's always room for improvement, what do you think?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2012)

I think you should do it whenever you feel like it. You've made the cream before so you already know how stable it is and how well the fragrance lasts in it. Also, consider how busy you might be closer to Christmas. It might be better to do it when you aren't feeling rushed to get it done. I prefer making gifts early so I have time to make something else if I have a last minute idea. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Relle (Nov 12, 2012)

6 WEEKS TO GO.


----------



## Relle (Nov 20, 2012)

35 days to go 






 Has this got your attention.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2012)

Got my attention!


----------



## Relle (Nov 20, 2012)

Good   8) .


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2012)

27 DAYS TO GO.


----------



## Pamela (Nov 28, 2012)

yikes....still have a lot too do  :crazy:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 28, 2012)

Tempus fugit!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 28, 2012)

Relle I may have to hurt you  8) 

Okay I am making soap like a crazy woman!  So far this week I have made 48 cupcake soaps, 120 bars of soap and still have another 120 to make (I still have time I do a 3 week cure).  I also have Cold Cream, lotion, lip balms & hair conditioner to make.  Oh yeah and more shampoo bars.... :?


----------



## Relle (Nov 29, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Tempus fugit!


  when your having fun   .


----------



## Relle (Nov 29, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Relle I may have to hurt you  8)
> 
> I might have to get my attack guinea pigs out to help me


----------



## Lindy (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Relle (Nov 29, 2012)

He's probably a pussycat at heart     .Looks like one of my bunnies when I first got her and I've got the scars to prove it.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 29, 2012)

But he likes Guinea Pigs, verra verra muchly.....  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Nov 29, 2012)

You haven't seen the size of my pigs.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 29, 2012)

That's why I have to use my cat to battle your piglet....


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2012)

21 sleeps to go.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 6, 2012)

I decided to make last minute gifts for my oldest sons current girlfriend & 1 of his ex-girlfriends (she's still close to the whole family). So I ordered these cute little purse shaped candy molds & I'm going to make some MP soaps & lotions in their favorite scents.


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2012)

12 sleeps to go.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2012)

Bah humbug! 



Can you tell I'm a little grinchy tonight?


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm with you - Christmas is cancelled. Bah humbug!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> I'm with you - Christmas is cancelled. Bah humbug!



Call off Christmas!

Off topic: This made me think of Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham. I just love him when he's being bad.


----------



## Relle (Dec 16, 2012)

OK, 9 sleeps to go.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2012)

It's okay. I think I've got a handle on things. Of course, I'll probably remember something on December 23 and spaz out.


----------



## Relle (Dec 17, 2012)

Good you have a handle on it. It doesn't matter if you've forgotten something, after all, its only one day in the year and it will come and go just like every other.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if you've forgotten something, after all, its only one day in the year and it will come and go just like every other.



This is a wise statement. Do you mind if I print it off and hang it up? I think I need to use it as a daily affirmation.


----------



## squigglz (Dec 17, 2012)

Our Christmas soap is made, I'm just on pins and needles waiting for the actual day to give them. We're doing soap and home made pineapple tarts for our friends, family, and his coworkers. I hope everyone likes it, I've never made soap for someone other than myself and my son before.


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 17, 2012)

I have all my little packages of coal wrapped up ready to hand out.....


----------



## Relle (Dec 18, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, print it off. Does that mean I'm wise now    or just the statement  :wink: .

6 SLEEPS TO GO.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2012)

Errr...both?


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2012)

5 SLEEPS TO GO or might be only 1, the mayan calendar said the 21st is the end of the world - so no Christmas, no more soap, no more SMF  :cry: , so make the best of the last day.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2012)

The world won't end because I have a mortgage.


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2012)

The mortgage company will still be there, with the cockroaches, after you have perished  :shock: .


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2012)

They won't let me perish because we still owe them so much.  :roll:


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2012)

OK, we are still here, so 4 SLEEPS TO GO.


----------



## serfmunke (Dec 20, 2012)

WOW! I had no idea how crazy Christmas ordering was going to be. My friends went nuts and then the craft shows starting buzzing me, people wiped me out. I had NO IDEA what to expect and was happy to hang on by the skin of my teeth :mrgreen: Next year, I will enjoy summer, relax, and take in how nice and slow business is. Then as the summer sun fades, I will start making a crap ton of soaps for Halloween to Christmas, maybe then I will be more prepared and able to handle demand with a cheerful smile  

Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and thank you for all your wisdom and antics this year, loved it all!


----------



## Relle (Dec 24, 2012)

3 1/4 hours to go here.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Lady! 




Happy Holidays to All!


----------



## Relle (Dec 24, 2012)

Hellooooo Hazel - thats cause your a long way away   - Merry Xmas

ITS HERE - HAPPY CHRISTMAS


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 24, 2012)

:mrgreen:  :mrgreen: *MERRY* * CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------

